# iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen



## Tony-S (30. Juli 2010)

*iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*

Hallo Forum,

Hoffentlich ist das der richtige Bereich hier.
ich wollte meinen gejailbreakten iPod Touch so zurücksetzen, dass er wieder in seinem Urzustand ist. Dazu habe ich ihn wie über Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. Seitdem hängt im "Boot" Screen fest. Ich komme weder in den DFU- noch in den Recoverymodus. Habe ihn zurückgesetzt, da der Home-Button nicht mehr ging. Weiterhin wird das Gerät vom PC auch nicht mehr erkannt.

Also hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das Gerät noch retten kann?
Danke schon für eure Tipps.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schon. Versuch mal gaaaanz lange beide Bootens gedrückt zu halten.


----------



## Tony-S (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*



ich558 schrieb:


> So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schon. Versuch mal gaaaanz lange beide Bootens gedrückt zu halten.



Definiere "gaaaaanz lang" ^^ ich vermute ja fast, das einer der Buttons kaputt sein könnte, zu mal auch der An/aus Button eh nich mehr gut ging aber naja. Noch Vorschläge^^?


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*

Nun ja es kann sein, dass du etwas spielen musst indem du beide etwa 30s gedrück hälts und dann nur z.b den on/off auslässt. Bei meinem alten gejailbreakten Touch und jetzt beim iPhone war das auch schon. Das Gerät sollte dann sofrt aus sein und neu starten. (ich meine natürlich nicht den normalen Vorgang^^) Wird dein touch erkannt wenn er am PC angeschlossen wird?


----------



## Tony-S (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*



ich558 schrieb:


> Nun ja es kann sein, dass du etwas spielen musst indem du beide etwa 30s gedrück hälts und dann nur z.b den on/off auslässt. Bei meinem alten gejailbreakten Touch und jetzt beim iPhone war das auch schon. Das Gerät sollte dann sofrt aus sein und neu starten. (ich meine natürlich nicht den normalen Vorgang^^) Wird dein touch erkannt wenn er am PC angeschlossen wird?



Nein egal wie, da passiert nix und am PC wird es nicht erkennt


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch hängt nach zurücksetzen*

Mein Touch hing mal beim Wiederherstellen fest (und zwar auch mit DFUMode) und da half nur ein Komplettaustausch.


----------

